# Oberammergau‎ 2020



## jlp879 (May 19, 2018)

... Or exchanging for Germany in Summer 2020

I am planning a trip for my family to experience the Oberammergau in late May/early June 2020.  We have never exchanged our timeshares outside of North America and I can see that II does not have a lot of choice in the lower Bavaria area.

Should I buy something that exchanges in RCI so that I have more choice in southern Germany? Currently, our timeshares only access II.

Has anyone experienced Oberammergau 2010 and can give me recommendations?  Where did you stay?  We plan on getting tickets on our own.  Right now one can buy tickets exclusive of accommodation and transportation.  I think as you get closer to the date, one has to buy tickets that include hotels and transportation.

We would likely fly in/out of Munich.  Stay there in an AirBnB for 5-7 days, then pick up a car and experience the German/Austrian countryside for a week.

I certainly don’t expect a timeshare trade for Munich, but would love something in the Garmish-Partenkirchen area. What great places can you recommend?

If you’re not familiar with the Passion Play of Oberammergau and its interesting backstory, which has been running for every decade since 1633, check out this introduction here:


----------



## Vacationsarefun (May 19, 2018)

I took a quick look at the RCI directory and I wouldn't recommend buying a timeshare just for such an exchange. There is only a small handful of timeshares in southern Germany. Not sure you could rely on getting an exchange there any time but I would assume that festival times are in high demand if the resort is close enough to Oberammergau (the resorts I see aren't that close so they may have availability but wouldn't be convenient either). I think you would be much better off booking a hotel for a couple of days.

I haven't stayed at any of these timeshares but truly think there are better options for visiting Oberammergau.


----------



## nightnurse613 (May 19, 2018)

It's a two hour train ride from Munich to Oberammergau and there is/was a direct bus (does FLIX still operate in Europe?). You can drive it in less than that but, I wouldn't want to be on the narrow cobblestone roads anywhere near the town around the time of the play. You don't want to miss the beautiful southern Bavaria countryside (salt mines, Eagles Nest, Chemsee, Zugspitze, Linderhof-you get the idea)  We stayed in Berchetsgarten and you could get public transportation but, Munich might be a good choice to bed down. There are some timeshares in Austria if you want to add driving thru the Alps to your bucket list!


----------



## zzcn69 (May 24, 2018)

My Mom and I attended the play in 2000 and really enjoyed it even though it was in German and we didn't understand a word. We wished there were subtitles, but you know the storyline so you could follow it.  We went on a Cosmos tour, and they split up our busload among several private houses. The house we stayed in had a balcony across the whole front with window boxes and they were bursting with flowers so it was very picturesque. We really liked it.  I'm sure you could make reservations with a little research. We also visited a little church a few miles from the village  and I can't stress enough how impressed I was by it. If memory serves me, it was called the Wieskirk. It is a church that was on the pilgrimage route and is now sitting in the middle of cow pasture. It is rather plain on the outside, but once you go in, it is breathtaking. It is a riot of rococo design and just stunning. I have traveled the world for 10 years, and that church is still one of the top five places that I will never forget. So search it out.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 27, 2018)

We'll be going in '20 thru a tour (Educational Opportunities)... land only.
We'll fly into Vienna, meet the tour in Innsbruck, and later, do some Swiss rail journeys.


----------



## CCdad (Sep 16, 2018)

We stayed for a couple of days at the Hotel Alte Post in Oberammergau two years ago to tour the area castles and sights.

This location offered parking, a room and included a very nice breakfast buffet each morning.  We were very happy with it and would stay here again.

The downtown area had other restaurants and shopping that we walked to.


----------

